
Feature Flags for Product Managers – The New Agile - justinucd
http://blog.launchdarkly.com/the-product-managers-guide-to-feature-flags/
======
bekomiki
Interesting. How could this actually replace agile?

~~~
justinucd
I don't feel it's actually meant to replace agile. It's meant to be a
supplement to help PMs get market feedback throughout the development process.
Think of it as a way to do canary launches, get feedback from production
environment, and control feature visibility based on performance.

